# why do plants grow faster than other plants



## highresults (Aug 16, 2011)

I have grown alot of pot plants now and am wondering why I have 2 pot plants that are growing really fast compared to all the others there all the same strain but some seem to grow faster than others why is this.Is it the genetics of the plants. I haven't give it nutrients so that can't be why there growing faster. I'm using clean ground that has no nutrients in it.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Are the faster growing gals from seed or clones? How's the lighting? Any issues with the others??

There's a lot of variables, could be a list of reasons!


----------



## stevetberry (Aug 16, 2011)

10 regular seeds, as a rule you get 5 male and 5 female, of the 5 female 1 or 2 will be small, 1 or 2 will be medium size and on 1 or 2 will be super females.  This is why if I want to get 10 nice plants, I will start with as many as 25 seeds and cull the weak.  Keep in  mind that when I say small and medium that I am not refering to their height but the over all plant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2011)

Males seem to grow faster.  could these be males you are talking about?


take care and be safe


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2011)

Why are there short people, tall people, brown eyes, blue eyes, large people, tiny people, and such diversity?
You said it yourself. Genetics. 
Some plants grow huge, some stay small, some produce gigantic buds, some produce so much potency its crazy.
Mom nature likes diversity


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2011)

There will be different phenotypes in any bunch of seeds--much like the difference in looks that siblings can have.  However, the males tend to grow faster than the females and these could be males.....or simply different phenotypes.  At this point, you atre just going to have to wait and see.

I would recommend doing a better soil mixture than simply clean outside ground dirt when repotting.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 16, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## happydaze (Aug 16, 2011)

w/o proper backcrossing there will always b a margin of genetic drift w/in a specific strain


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2011)

happydaze said:
			
		

> w/o proper backcrossing there will always b a margin of genetic drift w/in a specific strain



Even with cubing backcrossing and generational inbreeding there will always be some drift. No strain is 100% spot on stable.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Aug 16, 2011)

Mutt, I like your quote by HST!


----------



## highresults (Aug 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Are the faster growing gals from seed or clones? How's the lighting? Any issues with the others??
> 
> There's a lot of variables, could be a list of reasons!


 
Actually there mixed seeds so i'm not sure what sex they are yet but I heard ones that grow faster might be male but out of 10 i'm sure i've got to have a couple females. I'm using 2 60 watt florecent untill i buy a MH light of 600 watts the other plants are growing but at a slower rate and one seems to be stunned or showing little growth.


----------



## highresults (Aug 17, 2011)

stevetberry said:
			
		

> 10 regular seeds, as a rule you get 5 male and 5 female, of the 5 female 1 or 2 will be small, 1 or 2 will be medium size and on 1 or 2 will be super females. This is why if I want to get 10 nice plants, I will start with as many as 25 seeds and cull the weak. Keep in mind that when I say small and medium that I am not refering to their height but the over all plant.


 
Ya I will make sure i kill all males but not so easy to tell sometimes. Yup I agree it's why i planted so many seeds that way i'm sure to get female


----------



## highresults (Aug 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Males seem to grow faster. could these be males you are talking about?
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 
Ya I heard that too but it's too soon to tell so i'm not going to yank them out just yet till I know there sex it might just be that those 2 plants won the light battle and that's why there growing faster


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2011)

highresults said:
			
		

> Actually there mixed seeds so i'm not sure what sex they are yet but I heard ones that grow faster might be male but out of 10 i'm sure i've got to have a couple females. I'm using 2 60 watt florecent untill i buy a MH light of 600 watts the other plants are growing but at a slower rate and one seems to be stunned or showing little growth.



If you have not yet purchased a vegging light, I encourage you to check out T5 flor tubes.  They emit about the same lumens per watt as a MH, but run substantially cooler and spread the light better.  What they lack in penetration, I believe is made up by how close you can keep them to the tubes.

If some plants grow faster and quicker than others, raise the pots of the slackers up to maintain an even canopy.  If you let them get lost in the foliage of the larger plants, the problem just compounds itself.


----------



## highresults (Aug 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There will be different phenotypes in any bunch of seeds--much like the difference in looks that siblings can have. However, the males tend to grow faster than the females and these could be males.....or simply different phenotypes. At this point, you atre just going to have to wait and see.
> 
> I would recommend doing a better soil mixture than simply clean outside ground dirt when repotting.


 
I do have nutrients here I didn't want to buy soil with nutrients in it so I could control what goes in it i'll use that in veggie faze but too early to use them there high in nitrogen good for the next fase. Yup I won't know that till preflower or flower stage but I'm having fun doing it. There not all like that some seem to be growing at a slower rate so those might be females.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, you do not want soil with nutes in it at all.  How old are your plants?  I would be starting very light nutes at 2-3 weeks using some kind of nute formulated for mj--GH, Fox Farm, etc.

Try and get more/better light in on your plants.  They will thank you with denser bushier growth with close internodal spacing.


----------



## highresults (Aug 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, you do not want soil with nutes in it at all. How old are your plants? I would be starting very light nutes at 2-3 weeks using some kind of nute formulated for mj--GH, Fox Farm, etc.
> 
> Try and get more/better light in on your plants. They will thank you with denser bushier growth with close internodal spacing.


 
Ya i'm going to have to buy better lights but my strain doesn't help either there sativa so there better to grow outdoors they stretch alot. 4 of my plants were stretching so bad they died. but some managed to stay alive the ones that did are going on there 3rd week so going to be time to give nuts soon but thanks for the help. Do you think a 1000 watt MH would be good for sativa seeds to grow indoor


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 28, 2011)

They died because they were stretching a lot?
1000watt MH starting at seed is that what you're saying?
if so, i think that is quite an overkill for a seed,
this is how i do my grow if it helps at all.

Seed/Clones : 75watt fl
Clones/Teens(up to1-2feet) : Using 8Bulb T5
Mature(Veg & then Flower) : 1000Watt MH for Veg & HPS for Flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2011)

highresults said:
			
		

> Ya i'm going to have to buy better lights but my strain doesn't help either there sativa so there better to grow outdoors they stretch alot. 4 of my plants were stretching so bad they died. but some managed to stay alive the ones that did are going on there 3rd week so going to be time to give nuts soon but thanks for the help. Do you think a 1000 watt MH would be good for sativa seeds to grow indoor



Your plants did not die because they stretched too much.  There was another reason.  If you still have them under 2 60 w lights, that may be why they died or lack of proper ventilation.  We need to know way more about your grow to help.  What strain are you growing?  How big is your space?  Temps?  Ventilation?  Did you feed them?  Etc, etc, etc....  

I would not get a MH at all.  For vegging I would use T5s.


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2011)

KISS......so simple but so true.

You hve to make sure you are providing the basics on a consistent basis. Proper Light and Ventilation has to be there or you will start second guessing things when stuff goes wrong. 

I start with a simple soil with no nutrients (Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix) provide ample light and ventilation...and start feeding around 3 weeks or so.
Light, ventilation and the proper PH (if you are not rolling Organic) are 3 of the keys.  Plants don't die because of stretch.  jmo


----------

